# Walk Through Set Plains style



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I use two type of sets unless there is a pinch point and a tree, There Ill use my drop limb set. 98% of my sets are bait holes and flat sets.

When you catch critters often the catch circle destroy' s the bait hole. 95% of the time it does no matter where you trap. In the west its 100% of the time.

So in that case I change up to a flat set. The area has been saturated with yote smell and so if you have some droppings (always pick them up) or the last yote left some your in business. Some guys call this set a walk through set also. But its still a flat set.

Remember I have no blood issues. I learned along time ago Mr. caught yote makes the dirt sweeter smelling than any collected urine. No yote within two weeks from a catch cannot resist such a place to also add its sweetness to the scene. So first step is learn to dispatch effectively. That means tap the nose to knock them out and then hit the neck hard after rolling with your foot. I took this yesterday to demonstrate where to hit. IMHO and with the exception of euthanizing medications only; I see no better way to euthanize any canine. Again for reference I placed my coyote stick where to hit the neck.









As for the flat set (walk though flat set) rock's are superior to cow manure for guides, but they are far and in between on the plains. Bones work but I like to save them for that special T-Bone flat set.









Reference the above photo.

1) Droppings on one cow pie for an initial sniff, then under the other one is a small mouse hole made with a re-bar stake. Here I added just knife tip worth's of a gland lure. Remember this area is already scented up I don't want the approaching yote to eat here. But I do want it to sniff around like a dog sniffs another's behind and perhaps even pee here, if I dont get it first and I should!

2) Note the slight depression where the re-bar is. you'll see some white there. That's my coffee filter pan cover and the pan. I want the yote to step down hard there thus the reason for the depression.

3) Look around the pan, you;ll see small guide bits of cow pie. Its dry here so I use dry cow pie that crumble's easily instead of dirt clods. I expect the yote to turn its head when it steps down and smell the gland lure. When yote's do this they step in front of the head for balance. Unlike a dirt hole where they lean forward with the left foot for balance. Thus the pan is centered not offset to the le

Last two photos...set blended in and what the coyotes sees from 20 feet away. Yep that's my flag...remember I said yotes are color blind and they are! To them that's just a weed whipping. To a cat...another story for next week!

















I hope this helps trappers. I have been at this for 51 years and although I will never have yotes figured out as that would be like trying to figure out what a stray dog will do. I do understand they are not the smart animals just very hungry ones. They are to me victims of habitual eating and breeding success, nothing more nothing less. You as a trapper learn this and you'll find out how easy they are to catch. They are also just a dog so learn from fido at home and apply it to the yote. They sniff butts, play with whatever they want, have sex, raise a litter and do it all again.

When you make a set think. Where will that paw be, if its not where you want it, use guides to make sure it always hits the pan. An object that sticks up as small as a pea will guide the paw. Seldom yotes will just put its foot down unless its cruising, it will feel the ground 7 out of 10 times at flat sets and hole sets.

Larry


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good stuff Larry.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you sir!


----------

